# Clicker Training



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

Has anyone here trained their V using the clicker method? Was it successful? If so, do you have a book or training material you recommend?


----------



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

Clicker training is working really well for me. Brooklyn works better with positive reinforcement. I like to mix it up though because I don't always have the clicker with me, and I don't want her to perform just for treats. 

I found this guys You Tube Channel when I was desperate to teach "Leave It". It's how I got started on the clicker training. He's got some really usefull things to teach your dog, and some " parlour tricks" to teach them to keep their minds stimulated (and your bond strong) as well.

http://www.youtube.com/user/tab289#p/u/40/1551HBaNwwk


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi Cavedog,
I, too, like it a lot and enjoy positive reinforcement training. Check out Pat Miller's Power of Positive Reinforcement, 2nd ed. It's a must have training manual. I believe if you google Karen Pryor, there's tons of info re: clicker training, too. Good luck!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Also check out Jean Donaldson's video, "Perfect Paws in 5 Days." Now very inexpensive to purchase.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

I agree with all the resources that everyone has already suggested. We are clicker-training our Vizsla and have been incredibly pleased with how quickly Pippa is picking things up. Our trainer recommended, "The Focused Puppy", by Deb Jones, which I am reading right now. Good luck!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, they are smart little devils, aren't they!

We find it helpful to have more hand holding than a self-directed program, to keep us on target. So not only do we have another appointment w/ Rosie's "psychiatrist" (vet behaviorist) for her fear aggression program, but we are back in training classes at our local spca for general obedience. Our local spca rocks. They are so helpful, sharp, and professional.


----------

